# Do you remember Minny Moo



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Do you remember Minny Moo who bought one of our Raggies (Bleu), I'm sure you must remember the Bleu countdown:thumbup:

Well, it's been over a year now and things have certainly changed in hannah life, her and her hubby are proud parents of of a little baby boy called Jake-James and Bleu is being a wonderful kitty bro.

With Hannah's permission I am posting these pics, jake-James, he was 2 or 3 days old in the pictures I think.

jake-james, Daddy and Bleu









Jake-James and Bleu


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Love the second picture especially!:thumbup:


----------



## Danielle F (Apr 20, 2011)

I love these pictures x


----------



## PolkaDotty (Jun 24, 2011)

Awwww. Those are such sweet pictures!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Aw pretty fab photos Steve - Bleu looks amazing. And to think people get rid of their pets because of having a baby!


----------



## sparkle23 (Jun 28, 2011)

Lovely pictures


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What gorgeous pictures. Bleu is looking beautiful and I love the 'copycat' pose  
Huge congratulations to Hannah and her family


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Absolutely fabulous photo's.I love the second pic...See dad the baldy one can sleep like me :thumbup:Well done to mum and dad,gorgeous babies


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awwwwwwww cuteness overload!!! What gorgeous pictures


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwwww im loving these pictures


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

OMG these pics are absolutely fantastic  So sweet


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

That's got to be one of the cutest things I've seen for a VERY long time


----------



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

Thought I had best log on, sorry I haven't been on in an age!

Thanks for all the lovely comments!

His is name is Jack-James though Steve! Not Jake-James lol. :thumbup1:

Bleu has been so good with Jack-James. He loves to just be near him.

Minny on the other hand, is just keeping herself to herself. She doesn't seem too stressed about him, but doesn't really go near him. To be honest its probably better this way, as she can lash out unexpectedly.

Here is another pic we took today.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

This is cuteness overload!! :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

so cute!" love the 2nd pic!


----------

